# Most common health problem in pups?



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

So for gerbils, the most common pup problem is a respiratory infection, that comes around weaning time. 
What is the worst health problem for pups?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

You mean baby mice? I think it's the same. Although I've seen a number of irritated/gunky eye posts. I'm not sure. Might be related to the same issue.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you also use antibiotics?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I think some breeders might, because the mom is also ill? I haven't ever experienced this with any kittens or nursing does, so I haven't personally, no. Probably wouldn't either, unless I was sure it was safe for the babies to ingest via nursing. (As in, treat the mom, not the babies. I think.)

I'll grant you, it's my dreaded nightmare, but I was taught a different, um, method for treatment of sick mice. It probably has something to do with why I've had such good luck with none getting to a nursing stage while ill... I've not read of anyone doing anything other than a saline wash, or similar, for a gunky eye. I'm not sure that antibiotics are good for such a young immune system at any rate, unless they are intended to be pet only, but that's the breeder's/vet they use call.

I'm also not sure if you would get respiratory ailments in the young, without the doe also being ill. Baby mice are usually so super healthy, compared to all the things that can go wrong with adults. (Not that mice are sickly... Just that baby ones are very unlikely to be?) If I sound very unsure, it's because I am, and I hope someone who has dealt more with sick kittens and does jumps in here.

Obviously, if you have access to a good small animal vet, they would be a great source of information. You might even find a college willing to correspond with you about it. I had to do that with an ill cat. None of the local vets had any idea.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, i got a super nice exotic vet, really glad hes here for me!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

You are so, incredibly lucky.  I think there was a vet recommendations section started here... Unless he's always booked up, and not taking new patients, might be good to list him.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

He is usually very busy, as he is the only exotic pet vet in my area.


----------

